# My contest pictures ( don't know if they got in)



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

:-Dok these are the photos i MIGHT put in the conteset but i need the help of the audience:


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

What a gorgeous double tail!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, never seen such a beautiful double tail!:-D


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I like the second one!


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks, i got him in a petshop, i didn't know they could be that pretty and in the stores!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice, good nest builder too. Is he the poor guy who got beat up by his girlfriend Lol .


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

i thinks hes losing interest in nest building cuase after they got dstroyed he stopped a little and HOW DO I GET THEM TO STOP FIGHTING LIKE BATTLE AREANAS IN THAILAND???????


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Your bettas are nothing like the fighters. also you can't stop them from fighting....Siamese FIGHTING fish.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

vamp i am putting a super aggresive betta thats not a plakat but i think my male aggresive one is like a gaint form all the sitting there and doing nothing and waiting to be fed so i don't know if he'll breed and he will not make a nest.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:nicefish:


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

idk which one there all pretty!! he he made my own sign!

NICE 
FISH!
@
@
@


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

The second and third are NIIICE! 
How/ where do you send in pics?


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

lol


----------

